# VOTE FOR THE MHF CHARITY for 2010



## TinaGlenn

All of these Charities have been nominated by our members during October, now is your chance to vote for the Charity you want to see benefit from the support of the members of Motorhome Facts throughout 2010. 

As we have done this year, all donations will be kept in the bank and at the end of the year a cheque for all the money in the account will be given to the charity chosen.

This poll will be open for 2 weeks to give everyone a chance to vote for the charity they think should receive All donations collected next year.

Tina


----------



## bigbazza

That's 1 for Mavis


----------



## cronkle

Thank you Tina.

An extensive list with some of the nominations being new to me. 

I have just spent a few minutes cutting, pasting and searching to inform myself a bit better. 

Now the difficult bit; which to vote for.

Again thank you. A thought provoking exercise.

M


----------



## sallytrafic

I think a bump is needed


----------



## steco1958

I am very surprised, this post was placed at 8.30pm today and here we are over 3 hours later and only 33 votes.

Surely this is a little more important than the usual inane stuff that is discussed, is there anyway of keeping it on the front page.


----------



## TheBoombas

Could we not make this a sticky for a while?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Steve and Brian

It is permanently on the front page for the next 21 days it's already a "sticky".


----------



## steco1958

Excellent


----------



## TheBoombas

Well done Jackie, sorry I never checked that!


----------



## locovan

bigbazza said:


> That's 1 for Mavis


Of coarse I have voted for Meso as Im hearing more and more People say they worked with it and we are now talking of very young people as it is still abused when they pull garages and schools and buildings down,
But It was in Artex walls and how many of us have put that up and taken it off.
face powder,baby powder, Ironing boards.
2020 it will peak of the causalties like myself so we need a cure.

But I wont be disappointed if Cancer UK wins and as that will cover all cancers and now im in Chemo I see so much of it.
A Pregnant lady yesterday so bravely going through her pregnancy with treatment --so sad.


----------



## Pusser

Could someone delete Abaana as it is one that I used until recently and while it is a worthwhile charity, I was not supporting it for this particular venue. My suggestion was anything to do with water to africa and SallyTraf came up with WaterAid for me I think rather than perhaps his own choice.

Thank you. I do hope I have not said something inane again.

I would also like to say that the best way to Help our Heroes is to bring them home. I see nothing heroic in putting our kids in harms way with a pittance of an income and the promise that they will never be forgotten if they are killed. Try as I might, I can think of not one soldiers name who has been killed so for me, it will have to be an all inclusive poppy - ironically big in France and Afghanistan, which clears our conscience the moment we put a pound in the box.

p.s. Sorry to keep on but I forgot to say that it is indeed sad that our Heroes have to rely on charity to look after their physical and psychological disabilities when the Tax payers that sent them out there should be funding their every need from the state.

How dare we send kids out to fight for us and then have a whip round to send them on a coach trip to the seaside with inclusive icecream.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Pusser,

I have looked and I cannot remove the option from the poll Sorry Pusser. 

I included all of the nominations put forward from last months nominations, as there were some people last year who were very against this years charity choice. At least for next year everyone has had a voice.

This poll will be open for 2 weeks from last night, that way unless you are out of the country for the winter, all of our members will have a chance to put their vote in.

Don't forget ALL the money that we raise here on MHF will go to the charity chosen at the end of 2010, in one (Hopefully) nice big cheque on behalf of all of our members.

Please vote folks, there are some very worthwhile causes up there.

Thanks to Spycal who put this poll up as a sticky last night 8) 

Tina


----------



## ingram

Some of these options are self explanatory by their names. A few aren't to me so I need to 'google' them.

The Multiple Sclerosis Society has been abbreviated to a possibly meaningless to some people, 'MS Society'. Would you please be able to correct that?

Thanks,

Harvey


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Harvey,

Unfortunately, as I said to Pusser earlier I cannot change anything on the poll.

All of the nominated charities are listed as per the nomination put forward. If you would like to look through them they can be found here 
Nominations

There are some very worthwhile causes listed, out of the thousands of members of MHF there are a few of you still to vote, you have got 13 days to make your mind up folks :wink:

Tina


----------



## Pusser

I did think Macmillan nurses was a superb choice and I gave a few bob as they were seen a few times around Tescos. These nurses are the biz.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Sorry if I made it sound like you were one of the folks not happy with the MacMillan Charity choice for this year Pusser  

I know you have been a great supporter with us this year, hopefully you will stick with us next year too  


Tina


----------



## TR5

I think all charitable donations to a worthy cause is commendable, whatever charity that may be.
Very difficult decision to choose one only, as there are several that have a personal meaning.
However, I have chosen and voted.

The important thing is we are doing something whatever the cause.......


----------



## pippin

*Proportional Representation*

Might I suggest that the money collected is not given as one lump to the winner of the poll.

Rather that it be shared out _pro rata_ with all the charities according to the percentage of votes each one receives?


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi Pippin,

Thanks for your comment. When the charity collection idea was first mooted about this time last year, it was decided to elect one charity which would be chosen by the group each year, to support for the following year. 

The topic was in open forum and there were no objections at that time so that is how the idea is being carried out. 

The pro rata payment idea could get very complicated and is open to error. Also this way everyone knows exactly who/what they are raising money for.

Tina


----------



## TheBoombas

Bump


----------



## ingram

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Unfortunately, as I said to Pusser earlier I cannot change anything on the poll.


OK Tina, understood; well I've put mine in for the Mutiple Sclerosis Society ( aka MS Society ) anyway 

Harvey


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I will hang my colours to the mast! 

Help 4 heros for me..............what a week!  

Keith


----------



## teemyob

*Votes*

Well I have made my Vote.

I have also popped another £10 donation over to our MHF Macmillan fund.

I think we could do better. All us wealthy motorhome owners and we are struggling with our target.

In a few short weeks, I managed £400 for the NSPCC and that was mainly from a miserable bunch of mates and family that always claim to be skint!.

Keep up the Good Work Tina, Glen, Stuart, Shona and everyone else involved.


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks Trevor,

As this year was the start up year and we were finding our feet so to speak, the target was a trial amount.

Next year....no babies (Nuke's), snow, bank accounts to sort out, house move, renovations etc etc to slow us down :lol: 

Hopefully next year there will be lots more fund raising while having fun at rallies and meets.


Keep voting folks 12 days left to go on the poll

Tina


----------



## bognormike

I've vooted for hearts this time round!

It's been nice to see Macmillan as this year's choice - Cnacer affects loads of people, including us, and Macmillan do lots of other things as well as the nursing. We have been to the new Queen Alexander Hospital at Portsmouth today, and the new Macmillan unit there is super - not as big as the old one at St Mary's, but a very cheerful place to call in for patients and family / helpers as well.
All donations to the 2009 fun will be very usefully employed.


----------



## loughrigg

Vote cast.

Several weeks ago, my nephew shipped out to Afghanistan for his first serious posting - three days after getting married. Since then, I have watched the "ticker" on the BBC news channel announce three times that members of his regiment have been killed or injured.

Perhaps I will get used to it over the next few months, but for the moment, news reports about Afghanistan generate a very different and disturbing feeling. Until now, I thought I had some perception of what it is like for the families of soldiers on active duty. I didn't.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg

Bump


----------



## littlenell

Help4Heroes from me too. For both personal and professional reasons...


----------



## TinaGlenn

Only 120 votes cast so far 8O 

I hope it's because you are carfully considering which of the various charities to vote for :wink: 


Tina


----------



## barryd

TinaGlenn said:


> Only 120 votes cast so far 8O
> 
> I hope it's because you are carfully considering which of the various charities to vote for :wink:
> 
> Tina


Yeah come on! where is everyone? 40000 members and only so few voting?


----------



## Pusser

I expect some members will be simply happy to contribute to any charity that is chosen. In the unlikely event my idea is chosen will not mean I will not contribute to the the chosen one.

Some people like to keep this sort of thing private.


----------



## barryd

Pusser said:


> I expect some members will be simply happy to contribute to any charity that is chosen. In the unlikely event my idea is chosen will not mean I will not contribute to the the chosen one.
> 
> Some people like to keep this sort of thing private.


For once Pusser Im not sure I agree with you. If you feel passionate about a charity you would vote. Also it is private really as all you have to do is click the one you prefer and nobody knows who voted for what (least I dont think they do).

They are all good causes, I hope my prefered charity wins (and I think I have made it clear which one I currently favor) but as with your good self Pusser I would be happy to support any of them. I remain supprised at the lack of response and voting from Members.


----------



## TinaGlenn

You are quite right Barry, you can just click any of the charities in the poll and unless you also go on to post which one you have voted for, no one knows  

After you have voted you can see how many votes and what percentage each charity has got so far, along with a total amount of votes cast at the bottom of the poll.

There are still 11 days left to vote for your favourite  

Tina


(edit spelling  )


----------



## TinaGlenn

9 days left to vote for the Charity you think we should support next year


Your vote counts 


Tina


----------



## artona

voted


----------



## Rapide561

*Charity*

Hi

How about a 50-50 split for the top two?

Russell

Tina - you have a PM


----------



## TinaGlenn

Just over a week left to cast your vote


----------



## sallytrafic

Looking at the voting so far, the charity I would like to support is far down in the pecking order, but a last plea for WaterAid.










If you don't have water you don't have life and so many people don't have a choice about this.


----------



## sallytrafic

A Bump fpr WaterAid and Tina


----------



## Pusser

sallytrafic said:


> Looking at the voting so far, the charity I would like to support is far down in the pecking order, but a last plea for WaterAid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have water you don't have life and so many people don't have a choice about this.


Brill ST. Can you get it any bigger with perhaps sounds of water dripping and a maiden rising out a lake with water droplets on her satin tanned skin..


----------



## sallytrafic

Pusser said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the voting so far, the charity I would like to support is far down in the pecking order, but a last plea for WaterAid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have water you don't have life and so many people don't have a choice about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Brill ST. Can you get it any bigger with perhaps sounds of water dripping and a maiden rising out a lake with water droplets on her satin tanned skin..
Click to expand...

Actually I scanned it in twice (its a postcard) but first time I did it in auto and didn't notice how many pixels it was so when I added to the post its a good job I did 'preview' as it was too big for my screen and that's 2000 pixels across. The one above is mark II.


----------



## Pusser

We're getting there ST. We only need about another 45 votes and we'll romp home.


----------



## Suenliam

Frank and Pusser - I must be doing something right today as I voted for Wateraid before I read the thread. Only 44 to go now Pusser.

Sue


----------



## Pusser

Suenliam said:


> Frank and Pusser - I must be doing something right today as I voted for Wateraid before I read the thread. Only 44 to go now Pusser.
> 
> Sue


You are very kind. It is a difficult choice when faced with our soldiers who need all they can get when they return to UK and children who have no water at all and will simply die.

It would be ridiculous for me to try and steal support for these two desperately sad causes, except to say we must urge our MPs to ensure nothing is spared in rehabilitation of those we sent out to war in our name and in particular the hundreds who only have injuries to their minds.

This really is a terrible world.


----------



## TinaGlenn

That's the spirit guys   

I know you changed your mind about your nomination Pusser as it was so similare to SallyTrafic's choice, but there are 4 other charities up there with "Nil Point 8O " I thought there would be at least one vote for every nomination in the poll :? 

Only a week to go before the poll closes so don't miss your chance to vote 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

Only 153 votes so far  

less than a week to go until the voting closes

Tina


----------



## barryd

Shame. Does this reflect that there is only a small hardcore of members that really use the forum regularly or does it mean that people just are not bothered which charity is chosen or (dare I say it) just dont care?

Surely for some reason they are not seeing or opening the post.


----------



## TinaGlenn

I don't know Barry  

I must admit to more than a little dissapointment in the numbers, it's not like voters have to go out in the cold and nasty weather, to a draughty polling statin to cast their vote :roll: but I am hoping that people will still help out and donate to the Charity chosen no matter which one it is.

There is still time to vote if you haven't done so already 8) 

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic

Lots of polls on here are ignored Tina, I once started one and got more replies (mostly positive) than votes Doh.

Ask the mods if you can put one linking post into every forum - they might agree. I could do it under cover of darkness


----------



## loughrigg

barryd said:


> Surely for some reason they are not seeing or opening the post.


That could well be the case. When I use the forum, I have one of my favourites pages set to open the site at the most recent posts - so I never see the front page or any sticky that might be there. If I scroll through posts, I'll only look at new posts since the last time I was on the site, so if a poll has dropped down a few pages, it is out of sight and out of mind.

I would guess that I'm not the only one who accesses the site that way.

Mike


----------



## UncleNorm

The voting count is at 157 at this moment. It would be superb to improve on that number.

Come on people, vote for next year's MHF charity. Tina's worked hard in her first year as co-ordinator and now needs your support for OUR next charity. :wink: 

Tina dear, don't be disappointed. You've done well! :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn

Thanks for the Support Frank and Uncle Norm,

As long as some of the members care enough to want to have the choice then that is better than nothing, although I was hoping for a slightly better number of voters. Especially after some of the more negative comments about this years charity.

At the end of the day it is all about putting money in the bank, so I will be working hard next year to raise as much as possible, for the winner of this vote 8) 

Tina


----------



## Pusser

TinaGlenn said:


> Especially after some of the more negative comments about this years charity.
> Tina


How does someone be negative about an organisation devoted to caring for those with terminal cancer. Or are we talking about something else and I have lost the plot again.


----------



## sallytrafic

Pusser said:


> TinaGlenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after some of the more negative comments about this years charity.
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> How does someone be negative about an organisation devoted to caring for those with terminal cancer. Or are we talking about something else and I have lost the plot again.
Click to expand...

Yes there were pusser, thankfully a minority view. Hey you above all people should know about having a minority view


----------



## locovan

Pusser said:


> TinaGlenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after some of the more negative comments about this years charity.
> Tina
> 
> 
> 
> How does someone be negative about an organisation devoted to caring for those with terminal cancer. Or are we talking about something else and I have lost the plot again.
Click to expand...

Thanks Pusser I agree-- when the Charity here last year for the McMillian started I was fit and healthy --swimming -keep fit etc etc i went to Spain for 3 months came back in March and now write my blog everyday as a terminally ill Cancer Sufferer who needs the services of the McMillian Nurses. You just never know when it will be you.
I have donated money to the charity that I never knew much about but believe me I now know they and cancer UK run all cancer Units in the Hospitals.
Please give a little now- to back Nuke and Tina ---to give people like you and me a chance to live a little longer and also to say goodbye to Peter. xxx


----------



## scottie

Hi all Mods
When does this poll close,if soon then I think it should be extended,to allow time for more to vote.is there some way of making it stick out more.
URGENT PLEASE CAST YOUR VOTE.
just my thoughts
george


----------



## spykal

scottie said:


> Hi all Mods
> When does this poll close,if soon then I think it should be extended,to allow time for more to vote.is there some way of making it stick out more.
> URGENT PLEASE CAST YOUR VOTE.
> just my thoughts
> george


One way to make it prominent is for members to post in the thread encouraging other members to vote. Lets try that.

So if you see this thread dropping down the list please add a comment .... that will keep it active and encourage those members who have not voted to do so.


Please Vote Now

Mike

P.S. It is already a sticky ( which keeps it showing at the top of the front page)


----------



## Pusser

What's the best way to bump it up. :roll:


----------



## locovan

you just did bump :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser

Did I? I will do it again later. 8)


----------



## sallytrafic

Just received this:

On Christmas Day little Zainat will wake with the dawn. She'll stretch and yawn and giggle and yawn again. She'll climb out of her bed and...







... stand ankle deep in water contaminated with faeces. On Christmas Day, Zainat could die from Cholera.


----------



## scottie

Hi all Again

I have just had a reminder from Mod Angie that it is a sticky,right at the top of the front page,sorry,but I still say it should shout it out 
VOTE NOW
George


----------



## loughrigg

Bump from page 3


----------



## UncleNorm

Gosh, is that the time?! 16:04 :roll: :wink:


----------



## locovan

why havent you had your dinner yet :lol:


----------



## locovan

bumped to get more votes Please


----------



## Pusser

I was just about to bump then I decided not too seeing you had already done it.


----------



## CandA

Enjoyed my democratic right to vote


----------



## UncleNorm

Just to let Mavis know.... *why havent you had your dinner yet *...

I've had me dinner! Lumpy, BUMPy bacon and egg! :lol: :roll:

Well, our shinanigins (sp?) has seen 27 more voters.  We're up to 184 at this time.


----------



## sallytrafic

I had a *bump*y ride on a bus in the wind yesaterday


----------



## Pusser

Water aid is quietly filling up and is likely to spurt ahead in the last few days. :roll: 

Water Aid sponsored by Rain.


----------



## spykal

18 or so votes added yesterday......... :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

But the voting has statistically converged onto a surefire winner.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

At least no votes for the donkey sanctuary and only a few for that richest of charities, guide dogs for the blind. I wonder if its still true that if GDftB never got another donation they would still be oK as the interest from their stash pays their operating costs.

I quite like donkeys but that's another charity that is disproportionally favoured. It was the only thing that was guaranteed to blow the mind of a very Christian friend when looking at the donations received by charities. 

We need a secret ballot because there is a tendency to say me too, however such is the feeling at the moment that Help for Heroes was almost guaranteed first spot on here.


----------



## wobby

I've cast my vote, however all the charities are worthy of support

Wobby


----------



## UncleNorm

I agree, Wobby, *all the charities are worthy of support *

Interestingly, if all the cancer related charities were put together as ONE, their total would exceed the current leader.

Ouch, another BUMP on my head! :roll: :wink:


----------



## clianthus

Oh Dear not another *BUMP* UncleNorm, you'll have to be more careful :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser

Kids in Africa don't get cancer very often mainly because they die of thirst and malnutrition first. Many of them do not even get to an age where they can choose to be a soldier and get maimed for their country or not.

Pusser. Plumbing for Water Aid.


----------



## TinaGlenn

192 votes now  

Well done to all of you who have voted and posted  and to all of you who have voted and not posted, it's your votes we want and you don't have to say anything after clicking your choice.

All of the nominated charities are very worthy causes, old and new, human and animal. 

The Poll is due to end on Wednesday evening, come on all of you who haven't yet voted, make your choice, but your mouse to good use :wink: 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn

sallytrafic said:


> We need a secret ballot because there is a tendency to say me too, however such is the feeling at the moment that Help for Heroes was almost guaranteed first spot on here.


As far as I am aware Frank, people who haven't voted cannot see any of the percentages or vote counts until they do :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

TinaGlenn said:


> As far as I am aware Frank, people who haven't voted cannot see any of the percentages or vote counts until they do :wink:


I think they can, Tina. There's a "See results" link under the vote options.

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn

Oooops!


----------



## sallytrafic

That would have been true a couple of years ago Tina


----------



## clianthus

This thread seems to have strayed off the front page again, sorry only just noticed.

195 voted so far and only 48 hours left to vote 8O 8O


----------



## UncleNorm

Thanks to Jen for her expression of concern after I managed to BUMP my head yesterday.

I've been working in a 2 feet high loft space all day and I am bound to BUMP my head at some time or other!

198 votes thus far!!


----------



## Zebedee

Sorry to hear that Uncle.

Hope the bump soon goes so you can get your titfer on again.

Dave


----------



## locovan

what bump on the head i cant see it :roll:


----------



## TinaGlenn

There's still a few hours to get your vote in 8) 

Tina


----------



## UncleNorm

Sorry Mavis, I didn't see your message... 

*what bump on the head i cant see it *

My BUMP only hurts at this time of the morning! OUCH! :wink: :lol:


----------



## RedSonja

Are we still bumping our heads or has the bumping finished

:lol:


----------



## locovan

The bump by your ear if you don't get this to stick properly :wink:


----------



## locovan

see what i mean


----------



## UncleNorm

And my final BUMP for the 2010 MHF Charity...

22:39 One hour and 21 minutes left, I presume...


----------

